# Olapex(zyprexa)(olanzapine)



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

How long does it take for olapex to take effect ?

i have been taking it for 5 months now with no change in dp/dr


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Should have started working within a few weeks....


----------



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> Should have started working within a few weeks....


should i stop it then ?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Only under your doctors guidance....And taper off very slowly...Bit by bit...Over a couple of months maybe


----------



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> Only under your doctors guidance....And taper off very slowly...Bit by bit...Over a couple of months maybe


Thanks for your time ,i really appreciate it .
i think olapex only made panic attacks go away and my mood is a little better , i meant it didn't cure me or anything yet , i still fell numb ,no emotions ,spectator ,detached from everything around me and everyone also , not being able to focus on anything , and feeling i am not here anymore and that's not me talking or doing anything .

so i wonder how long till these things go away ? thanks again for your time and answers


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

What dose did you go up to?

I was on 20mg for about 7 months, at that level I liked it for curving anxiety, but even my doctor told me it wasn't a cure, it was just keeping it in check, but it was a break from anxiety i needed at the time. I had tried previous for a few months and it made no difference at 10mg.

Good news is it's the easiest thing i've tapered (don't mean do it yourself, i just mean, hopefully should be easy going)


----------



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

CK1 said:


> What dose did you go up to?
> 
> I was on 20mg for about 7 months, at that level I liked it for curving anxiety, but even my doctor told me it wasn't a cure, it was just keeping it in check, but it was a break from anxiety i needed at the time. I had tried previous for a few months and it made no difference at 10mg.
> 
> Good news is it's the easiest thing i've tapered (don't mean do it yourself, i just mean, hopefully should be easy going)


Thanks for your reply , I thought this med is a real cure for dp , iam sorry to hear it didn`t do much help for you .... I am on 10 mg and dont know what to do I am really tired of everything 
What did you do ? And are you cured yet ? What should I do my doctor thinks it will help but needs patience


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

It's hard over a few sentences, especially for me to get across what I mean sometimes.

It DID help. It changes my level of anxiety, some of that was just having a break from the level of anxiety i was experiencing, i'd say that was 50% medication and 50% the medication giving me a break from having that level of anxiety, hard to explain but that's how anxiety seems to work, for me anyway.

I just mean it was never the cure to kill DP, I also think for me sometimes, fixing the parts you need to takes a few different steps and often a combination.

(I probably will take it again, the weight was the killer with that medication for me, it wasn't even diet or exercise, I really increased that and i was gaining so much!)

I know what works for me, the Olanzapine stops the anxiety (which is not thought based, as I am a blank minder, it's more physical)

But to draw back to my combo kinda theory, i tried many combinations and Mirtazapine 15mg eventually gets the emotions and blank mind away and adding 20mg Olanzapine lowers anxiety dramatically. Plus i am a very big believer in time, as what i was like when i took that the first time and the level of DP I had to what I have now, the medication would have a lot less to work on, so would get to better amounts.

I have worked out using scales (questionnaires) that my DP might have been around 80% at the start, it's now 40% and based on what Mirtazapine did alone it would be around 10% after 3 months which is as long as i used it. I don't know if I can ever kill the beast using that alone and even Olanzapine with it might get me another 5%.. but 5% compared to 40% would be a hell of a deal, so i'd really not care at that point. BTW mirtazapine was after many many medications, right now I am as numb as anything, music is flat etc, 3 months into Mirtazapine (i've tried a few AD's) and Music speaks again, i feel and it's wonderful.

So the question is, why am I not on it? well i've other things going on, so not allowed any medication till that one is worked out, but just knowing it's possible, i'll get there, sorry this is so long, it's just not easy to explain


----------



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

thanks for trying to explain , it wasn't long or anything it's fine ,but it looks like u went through really a lot of medications searching for the right one , i'm glad to know u found what can make u feel again even with a little effect , as a matter of fact i'd like to hear more from u if u won't mind 

btw i'm currently on cipralex 10mg also and another med called venllamash 75mg , have u tried them before ?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Lithium

Depokte

Quietapine

Nightazapam

Beta Blockers

Clonzepam

Xanax

Lamotrigne

Olanzapine (of course)

Mirtazapine

Zoloft

I dunno it's Christmas, not really thinking but there is enough of a list. I went to max on a lot of them for instance Quietapine i went to 800mg, which is not a nice dose at all.

I believe we can all feel again, to normal, who knows, I don't have magic ball or understand this in that much detail...but yeah any time PM me, i just come on here to support all the research i did, I do get a lot out of helping people so i am not just doing this for others i got to admit, it's nice to feel like I am helping or trying and the community is lovely.

This is all subjective, that's why i hate talk about anything that isn't MY meds, but i do... i can't help myself..

Escitalopram is rated highly in research, some people here like it too, is this the only thing you've tried? (SSRI).... *Mirtazapine* is a tetracyclic so slightly different again, so another option! I've advice either sticking (but i don't know how long you've tried..) or going that direction... SSRI's seem to have the lowest reaction and i hated them, so IDK, again personal opinion but based on a lot of forum reading too.

venllamash? Never heard of that.. another name for it? google got nothing


----------



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

Wow dude u almost tried everything out there ,how long have u had dp/dr ? i really hope that u get better soon i feel the pain and u must have been living in this hell for a long time .... i have been on Escitalopram for 5 month now and another name for venllamash is venlafaxine (i feel it is for depression more than it is for dp/dr )

thank you it was nice to talk to someone feeling the same sickness , actually u r the first other human being having dp/dr that i talked to


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

2/3 years, don't count, somewhere between there.

What you aren't focusing on is i went from 80% to 40% and my major part is depression / anhedonia which i can treat with Mirtazapine, so I am at a major advantage, sure it's hell right now, but I know I can fix that, after that, what i have is not too much worth worrying about... it's not possible for me without medication, but if i had emotions which reliefs a lot of brain fog, life will go on.

Awh Effexor! well... yeah... personally, 3/4 months in, if you aren't up on your emotions and a least 50% done with depression, it isn't working, again IMO, but i've done enough medications to know when it's time to switch. There is so many out there.

I see this as something to kill anxiety and something to element depression in my case, once them two beasts are out of the way, everything else is minor news, but i spent a year reading and researching, there is cases for instance a dude who got better on Adderall and cured DP which isn't really either of them type of meds, infact can increase anxiety, so who really ****** knows... you had this under a year?

I dunno yeah I guess.. many have had it longer, but many find a way out, keep plugging and my PM is always open, always happy to talk


----------



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

i have this for a year now ,i was in a car that crashed into a concrete wall ,i knew it was dp/dr 5 months ago .

yes i read a lot on adderall people saying they feel real and normal after only one pill !!!

Others say they got rid of dp completely with adderall , i hear this and i want to try it veryyyyy much  but my doctor says it won't help what do u think ?

it looks like u got ur dp/dr under control ,i'm really happy for you  i hope i'll join u soon .

thanks for your time and sorry if i bothered u.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Dp is a mind field, half of them are scared and half don't know what they are talking about IMO.

Will it help? I have no idea, has it helped some people? yes.. do they know anything about that, probably not.

You got to keep changing medication (once you give it 2/3 months) and doctors from my experience!!

A thread in your type case which is trending is something like "an injection helped me...." or search "SGB injection" very interesting especially in your case as the person who uses this a lot uses it in cases like yours, Mirtazapine is also used here in the UK a lot for car crash type shocks, so it's defiantly an option, good luck on your joinery, my advice, if it's not working, keep pushing, keep trying, i have a long list, i've been through this and many forums, so if you run out of ideas, PM me.


----------



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

i'll take your word and have patience a little more on my meds for a couple of months before trying Mirtazapine(it looks promising) .

but i get those times when i am so tired of being sick and can't do or focus on anything ... do you have any tips for me ?

and really i appreciate your help so much , u gave me hope : )


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm not really pushing Mirtazapine, i am pushing the fact you got to give something a solid go and then move on. 5 months? i'd be ready to change.

Also sometimes you or maybe all the time, you have to be keeping your end up of the bargain with treatment for instance at the start Mirtazapine did not help the first time, i was in an anxiety loop, i had to quit that first, Mirtazapine when i first tried it just made that loop bigger, then when I worked on that myself, second time it was different. I hope you get what I mean, like you got work on the things you can along side the medication.

Just to word that a bit better, say if you are making yourself anxious all day thinking of thoughts like about the universe and you aren't gonna give that up as you take comfort or are stuck thinking that way, medication can help but you got to lower it to give it a chance? But 5 months.. yeah i'd move on.

My tips end up sounding like the thread 'Holy Grail DP' so i suggest you just read it to be honest, it's well written.

Tired of being sick? yeah think everyone in the world who has anything from a cold to anything is tired of it after a while, i find once my mood is boosted, it matters less..

Can't focus on anything? the more stressed you are, the more you dissociate and with focus it seems to me or in my experience the more you force it, the harder it becomes.

Patience is the best thing you can have, a bit like Acceptance, knowing that this isn't gonna go tomorrow, but won't be like this forever, so you need to give yourself more time, be gentle and know when you need a break, if that's possible. Sometimes I've found, you got to learn to say 'No'... for me that was going out with friends, sometimes it was better to read my body, know what I was able to do, i don't mean sit in the house all day but listen to when you need a rest.

Do you not have a doctor who is kinda in charge? thing is, you need to really understand this if you are sourcing medication, Lamotrigine and Keppra for instances are Anti convolution medications, not to be started without a doctors advice..I know I sure can't just pick what I want to be on, but that's maybe because of the system here..

Medications that have been used for recovery:

Combo that I like: 
Mirtazapine 
Olanzapine

Some others that are around the top of my list (some tried)

*Lamotrigine + Tricyclic Anti Depressant (Clomipramine) - Kings College use this sometimes, couldn't tolerate it myself, but seems a go to of theirs.
Seroquel (quetiapine) + Anti D 
Adderall/

Ritalin (Stimulant, which you mentioned but can make anxiety worse, it's quick to act, it's a 1/2 week type thing from people I know to figure if it's gonna be for them)

*Keppra - Like lamotrigine anti convolution med, read some success

Effexor (

Venlafaxine) - AD - Very Popular AD here

Wellbutrin - AD - Different style of AD

Modafinil - Hit and miss, but what isn't, some it stimulates, some it relaxes


----------

